# Paragon Pro Wrestling new national promotion out of Las Vegas on POP



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds awesome.

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92929/new-promotion-to-announce-national-cable-tv-deal.html?p=1



> Source: PWInsider
> 
> PWInsider is reporting that Las Vegas promotion Paragon Pro Wrestling informed the talent in their locker room last night that the company would soon be announcing a national television deal.
> 
> ...


So, Las Vegas? its taken this quick to get a TV deal with a national network for this promotion, yet Jarrett still hasn't got one approx 18 months after announcing? This company doesn't even have a website!


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Probably a pay to play situation like cwfh on mav tv, tna on Fsn,etc.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Even on a pay to play deal, to be in more households than TNA and Lucha Underground is impressive.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's the ex-TV Guide channel, so it's on basic cable in the US.

They've been broadcasting their show globally since the beginning of the year from what I understand. So they already have all the hitches of the beggining shows out of the way before ever broadcasting in the US.

And Striker is confirmed to be involved from my sources.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

BWRBrett said:


> Even on a pay to play deal, to be in more households than TNA and Lucha Underground is impressive.


pay to play deal is completely unsustainable for any wrestling company in 2015 even wwe.

tna and lu are spending hundreds of thousands of dollars just to tape a single episode of tv..if they had to pay for the time-slot as well i couldn't see them lasting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> It's the ex-TV Guide channel, so it's on basic cable in the US.
> 
> They've been broadcasting their show globally since the beginning of the year from what I understand. So they already have all the hitches of the beggining shows out of the way before ever broadcasting in the US.
> 
> And Striker is confirmed to be involved from my sources.


Cool. I am interested enough to check this out.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope the show is fun. I will watch.

Hammerstone is the next big thing. He's going to catch wwe eyes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Up here in Portland, Hammerstone has been wrecking shit. He definitely has that WWE look, but I'm not sold on his promo ability, though it's good he's working with Grappler.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

More wrestling= more options.

Will check out!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn, so much wrestling to be watching, this is great!


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am hearing a lot of interesting things about Jeff Manning. Used to work for Dave Marquez. A little shaky.........

I don't want too see another "Crossfire Wrestling" situation.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> pay to play deal is completely unsustainable for any wrestling company in 2015 even wwe.
> 
> tna and lu are spending hundreds of thousands of dollars just to tape a single episode of tv..if they had to pay for the time-slot as well i couldn't see them lasting.


Pretty much.

Good luck to them anyway.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Prefer Renegade Wrestling myself.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> pay to play deal is completely unsustainable for any wrestling company in 2015 even wwe.
> 
> tna and lu are spending hundreds of thousands of dollars just to tape a single episode of tv..if they had to pay for the time-slot as well i couldn't see them lasting.


Shame, I wouldn't mind another WWE alternative. Then again, ROH, LU, and NJPW take up enough of my time as it is.

Seems like Striker is involved with everything cool in wrestling these days.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

They officially announced the deal.. 


> PARAGON PRO WRESTLING TO DEBUT ON NATIONAL TELEVISION
> 
> April 9, 2015 - Las Vegas, NV
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Wrestling on obscure channels seems the way to go these days, similar to the Territories.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Dangerous K said:


> Wrestling on obscure channels seems the way to go these days, similar to the Territories.


Sure, but probably not? I assume ROH and Lucha Underground are examples but they are so completely different from this deal even without assuming PPW is paying for their TV slot. 

Something pretty smelly about a non-known promotion with, well, not great talent(outside of Gangrel of course) getting a TV deal.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Plus, ROH and LU is owned and partially owned by their networks. Its more than just a tv deal in those situations.

POP is not really obsecure but I want to know how much they are invested in them.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Had no idea Pop was Tv Guide Channel, so I'll be watching, any idea when it starts?


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

USAUSA1 said:


> *Plus, ROH and LU is owned and partially owned by their networks. Its more than just a tv deal in those situations.
> *
> POP is not really obsecure but I want to know how much they are invested in them.


That's what I was talking about but if we wanna be on the nose, yes haha.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Never heard of this promotion, can anyone tell me what kind of promotion they are?

are they traditionalist, more wrestling based or are they more entertainment focused?


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

https://twitter.com/ParagonPW

Twitter account.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Reminds me of Impact Wrestling.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

validreasoning said:


> pay to play deal is completely unsustainable for any wrestling company in 2015 even wwe.
> 
> tna and lu are spending hundreds of thousands of dollars just to tape a single episode of tv..if they had to pay for the time-slot as well i couldn't see them lasting.


This company clearly isn't spending the same kind of money as TNA or LU. Also taking a deal like this, if they get good enough ratings they could get a better deal. That's how TNA leveraged the Fox Sports Net exposure a decade ago into the Spike deal. If they flop they're fucked regardless of the deal they have.

I'm kind of skeptical of this actually happening though until the Pop Network announces a premiere date, as that press release seemed a little sketchy. That Dave Nelson guy claiming the World Wide Wrestling Alliance/NWA Ohio would be on ESPN2 will always have me skeptical of stuff like this.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I remember Dave Nelson with a fake stone cold


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They got Gangrel.

:ti


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Do anyone have the spoilers to their tapings last week?


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Dangerous K said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92929/new-promotion-to-announce-national-cable-tv-deal.html?p=1
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting Ill be checking it out for sure.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

First set of tv tapings will take place at the Sam's Town Hotel & Gambling Hall in Las Vegas, Nevada on June 9

todays press release, roster members in bold



> Paragon Pro Wrestling Champion, *Jessy Sorenson* is a hot, young competitor that defied all of the odds in an effort to achieve his championship dreams. Jessy has competed in top promotions all over the world and is at the top of his game.
> 
> Paragon Pro Wrestling Tag Team Champions *Hammerstone and Chamberlain *are two of the most powerful competitors in the sport today. Alex Chamberlain mixes agility and aggression while Hammerstone physically dominates his opponents with his strength and brutality.
> 
> ...


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hammerstone fan


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Shit! Sorenson is on national TV. With the uncertainty of TNA, I may have to jump on the PPW bandwagon! PPW! PPW! PPW!


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.vegasnews.com/131671/par...-live-to-tape-national-tv-program-june-9.html


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

$13 to see Sorenson live...shit....


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

edit just re read the press release. Tell you what June is gonna be some month for wrestling


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Will this be on Youtube for the rest of the world?

If there able to score Joey Ryan they must be pretty good.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

So....did this air yet?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Their Facebook page is full of fans asking when these ongoing TV tapings will air, but there are no replies from Paragon.

Also no sign of the promotion on POP TV's website. I'm starting to wonder if they were premature in announcing a June TV debut.

I hope we get clarification soon. Another wrestling promotion on cable TV would be awesome. WWE, TNA, ROH, Lucha Underground, New Japan, and now (hopefully) Paragon and Global Force.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

famicommander said:


> I hope we get clarification soon. Another wrestling promotion on cable TV would be awesome. *WWE*, TNA, ROH, Lucha Underground, New Japan, and now (hopefully) Paragon and Global Force.


Oh c'mon now, everyone knows WWE is not a wrestling company.

Kidding aside though, this is a wrestling golden age


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still have nothing on my tv guide but I'm ready for this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in solely for this guy.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Add me to the list of joey Ryan marks


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

They had to push it back but it's coming. Seen some photos


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm in solely for this guy.


pardon my ignorance, but who is that?

just that little clip makes me want to see him get his head kicked in


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> pardon my ignorance, but who is that?
> 
> just that little clip makes me want to see him get his head kicked in


Joey Ryan of PWG and TNA fame.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

They're teasing an announcement on Twitter, this could be what we've been waiting for

"Please RETWEET and get your friends to FOLLOW us! We have a massive announcement that will be released tomorrow!"

https://twitter.com/ParagonPW/status/610206400090886144

hoping they deliver


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll give them a follow.


----------



## pgi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yikes! That's a horrible timeslot.



> *Paragon Pro Wrestling (PPW) announces it will debut on POP TV Saturday, July 4th*
> 
> Beginning Saturday, July 4th, Paragon Pro Wrestling will air on POP TV every Saturday at 6:00am across the country. When informed of the debut date and time slot, PPW commentator, Jeff Akin, said, “This is incredible! What better day to launch a celebration in pro wrestling than the 4th of July! This reminds me of waking up with my older brothers and watching Saturday morning wrestling back when I was a kid.”
> 
> ...


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

It probably means they are paying for airtime. 

I will definitely be watching via DVR. I ain't getting up that early, that's for sure.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Damn, lol oh well. Have to start somewhere.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

Dangerous K said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92929/new-promotion-to-announce-national-cable-tv-deal.html?p=1
> 
> ...


its not difficult to get a tv deal. 
its difficult to get one that pays


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Can't wait! Saturday morning wrestling is cool.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Can't wait! Saturday morning wrestling is cool.


That is how I grew up on wrestling!


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Tried to set my DVR to record the first episode on the 4th of July but my Comcast box just shows paid progamming in the timeslot.

Hopefully it updates before the actual show airs. I'd hate to have to manually record two half hour paid programming blocks every Saturday morning. I just want to set the box to record all new episodes of Paragon, like it does for ROH, TNA, LU, and NJPW.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Paragon Pro Wrestling is finally listed on my Xfinity program guide. Got my series recording set.

Still can't believe that (at least until TNA gets booted) there are six promotions on cable TV.

here are some promo posters they put out yesterday

















pretty amateur looking posters


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Gangrel for World Champion!

Hopefully he is on the first show.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

They just announced that the first show will feature Sorenson defending his PPW World title, as well as a battle royale featuring Gangrel, Alex Hammerstone, Ethan HD, Tyshaun Prince, Alex Chamberlain, Caleb Conley, Kross, and more. 

I wonder who Sorenson will defend against. Trent Baretta? Wes Briscoe?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Another update from Paragon:


> We’re just a few days from our 4th of July debut on Pop! For the first time in years, families can wake up to pro wrestling every Saturday morning. We hit the airwaves at 6am Eastern/Pacific. Be sure to check your local listings to confirm the time in your area. And, if that’s too early for you, set that DVR!
> 
> Paragon Pro Wrestling is about competition. It’s about pro wrestling. You’ll see classic wrestling matches, heated rivalries, and there will be some laugh out loud comedy as well!
> 
> ...


So they will name a #1 contender and have a title match for their first TV show.

So far they don't have plans for a tour or any PPVs or DVDs, so it's pretty much just the TV show and the few house shows they run in Vegas.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

So basically Lucha Underground.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So basically Lucha Underground.


Close.

Obviously they won't be doing the soap opera style story segments and they seem to tape episodes once or twice a month rather than in giant chunks like LU.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Dammit another wrestling show my TV doesn't get... -_- damn you AT&T 


Glad to see another promotion on television anyone know how I can watch online?


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

BWRBrett said:


> Even on a pay to play deal, to be in more households than TNA and Lucha Underground is impressive.


No its not. 

Anyone can get a National Pay to to Play deal. It's no different than an infomercial.

Pay to play deals only work if you can sell the advertising or if the costs are offset someplace else (Merch, attendance, etc).


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's do it! Can't wait till tomorrow. Hope everybody has a great 4th of July whether you are American or not.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the DVR set to record the series but I think I'm going to watch the first one live. It airs at 4:00 AM here so I'll probably just stay up, then sleep it off in the daytime before going to see fireworks and a pro lacrosse game at night.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

famicommander said:


> I have the DVR set to record the series but I think I'm going to watch the first one live. It airs at 4:00 AM here so I'll probably just stay up, then sleep it off in the daytime before going to see fireworks and a pro lacrosse game at night.


LaCrosse rules


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love college lacrosse!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Are you guys all Canadian? Lol


----------



## Mr. Speed (Jun 3, 2014)

RockStarDud said:


> No its not.
> 
> Anyone can get a National Pay to to Play deal. It's no different than an infomercial.
> 
> Pay to play deals only work if you can sell the advertising or if the costs are offset someplace else (Merch, attendance, etc).


It IS an informercial, it even runs in the middle of the night like the other informercials. This is not a TV deal, this is not national TV, just like the "Magic Bullet" does not have a national TV deal.

Besides it is a very generic wrestling show that won't be any different from anything anyone else has seen before and Gangrel is the biggest star. This group will go away quickly when they run out of money.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

No! I don't believe it! Sorenson is the best and will become the face of pro wrestling.

Todd Kennely's partner on the desk said each show will have only like 5 minutes of promos each show out of the 40 minutes. Will be excellent for somebody who likes a lot of action.

Also, the fact that Todd is doing play by play is excellent! Him in TNA I enjoyed for like the month he was there.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's a risk like GFW booking an arena for tv tapings is a risk. Money will be loss either way.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very impress by production and location. Ok wrestling, great announcing. Definitely potential to be something special.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

That was ridiculously terrible.

Like, I expected low level indie stuff... but man. This wasn't even close to watchable.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Why did they have the same advertisement 5 times? Were they supposed to sell that advertisement but couldn't? Maybe next week.

Very impressed with the opening of the show. Looks like Jesse and Caleb have a history.....


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

famicommander said:


> That was ridiculously terrible.
> 
> Like, I expected low level indie stuff... but man. This wasn't even close to watchable.


What ? Production was better than ROH.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Here is my thoughts on the show*

The production: It was weird having the same advertisement for Paragon in like the first 10 minutes of the show after every real commercial. After that they had basically 40 minutes with not really any breaks. I enjoyed it. They were able to get a lot of matches in a small timeframe. And a bunch of it was quality wrestling. The announcers did very well on this episode. Todd did screw up when he said "Technical", but he immediately corrected himself with the correct pronunciation.

The 3 promos we got were awesome: Sorenson saying that the belt means everything makes me think he will turn heel once he loses that belt and maybe a rematch. After seeing some of his indy work, it seems crowds don't really like him, even saw a youtube video were a guy yelled, "Randy Orton wannabe". I couldn't help but laugh that he just ignored the one fan that wanted his high five when he was first coming out in the main event. Unintended comedy. Sorenson is pretty good on the mic, better than I remember.

Joey Ryan is always a classic. In the beginning I of course knew he was talking to himself but it was cool to see the camera pan over to show that he in fact was talking to himself. That exchange with the worker was hilarious. And how he finished by kissing the mirror. Damn this guy is so full of himself. Bringing sleazy back to PPW.

I am excited for the Whirlwind Gentlemen to debut in two weeks. They look like high flyers and are full of themselves. That video promo was good. Hopefully they take the damn titles off Hammerstone. Hammerstone should ditch his tag partner and become a main eventer. Dude looks like he is in the gym 10 hours a day. A guy you want to represent your company. Hopefully he has good in-ring skills.

The Battle Royal: It was OK, was relatively fast. Looks like a storyline between Gangrel and the Cuban general and Tyshaun would be the next step of the story after they were a reason for Gangrel's exit. Was mediocre at best. Really wanted Ethan HD to win when it got down to the final 4. Caleb Konley was probably the right guy. But I would rather have him be built up for another match at Sorenson after basically losing the first two.

Darin Corbin vs Crash Test Cody: I thought CTC was supposed to be a jobber, so it was kind of weird to see him get him a lot of offense. I think he would be cooler if he kept the mask on. I also noticed that his left eye was kind of fake or something. Guess that is why Darin asked Cody if he could see him. Darin was kind of out a shape. I don't know if that's how he's been for a while but I remember seeing him in better shape a few years ago. The Ginger slam or whatever it's called is OK. Fun little match though. Interested to see more of CTC, if he is on the losing end. Looks like a great jobber who the fans can get behind.

The Lucha Libre Match: This was probably the best in-ring work on the show. They did botch a little bit in the middle, but this match kept my attention and the finish makes me look forward to a match 2. The commentators talking about this rivalry being years and thousands of miles spanning was great to add. Espiratu was probably the lesser worker of the two. Looks like he has a lot of experience going back to when ECW was still around. Cool. Mercurio is slightly younger looking at it and much better IMO. I love his look. Entertaining dynamic between the two I must say.

Kevin Cross vs Sugar Brown: The opening promo by Lisa Marie was decent. It seemed like the fans like her, they also like Justin Bieber I guess. She built up Cross pretty well IMO. I wanted to see what this guy had. When he came out I was kind of underwhelmed. Doesn't look like a typical crazy wrestler. Don't have much to say about Sugar Brown, but I think the announcers could have explained to the audience more why a great amateur boxer is wrestling in a wrestling company. I can see why because he jobbed after like a minute. The toll man is a great nickname. I loved how he kind of did what Abyss does with his arms after a win where he crossed them.

Jesse Sorenson vs Joey Graves: The entrances were pretty weird for this. When Graves came out he stared at this girl in the first row for like 10 seconds. I don't know if he wanted to scare her or what, but it failed. He had cool facepaint. Like I said above, Jesse came out and ignored a high five and hugged somebody in the first row. Whatever. The ending of the match was great. How Graves was trying to(and succeeded) in choking out Sorenson. I was kind of sad at this point. I want Sorenson to keep the belt because he really is a great talent. The ending was cool and Graves remains able for a rematch. Caleb Konley vs Sorenson should be a good 10 minute match (This match was around 5 minutes), Since they have wrestled a few times I expect something good. Looking for Sorenson to keep the belt.

7/10-Loved how many characters and matches got involved. I get that the matches were kind of short, but I enjoyed basically all of them besides the Cross match.

I look forward to Gangrel and Joey Ryan singles matches. Also am looking forward to the Whirlwind Gentleman in tag team action.

Happy 4th of July.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

So this is the second episode of PPW TV, and my first time watching, I seriously hate that it airs at 5 AM :lol, but at least it's on a Saturday as opposed to a weekday, that would have been awful. I know we're only about 12 minutes in, but so far so good. It's going to take some serious getting used to, but I'm digging the production, and Jesse Sorensen looks like he's in great shape, Gangrel does too for his age, all things considered.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh shit Joey Ryan :mark:.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

La Rosa Negra is very appealing


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Was that Victoria :lmao?


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Tyshaun Prince has the same look as the guy in ROW.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes that's her


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jesse Sorensen looking good in ring wise.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I must admit, that was a significant improvement over the first episode.

What was better:
-The matches were much longer. None of the matches last week were longer than six minutes and it hurt the show
-There were no jobbers. Last week that Corbin vs Cody match was really awful
-There were no major botches. Last week there were a few
-They didn't play the same highlight reel three straight times at the start of the show
-Joey Ryan's backstage promo was better than last week, even if it was the same basic thing both times
-Sorrenson's promo was also much better, mostly because it was succinct

What still needs major work:
-Audio production. Sometimes you literally can't even hear the commentary because they have no idea how to balance the ring sound effects, the in ring mic, the music, and the commentary
-Jeff Akin is a terrible color man. The play by play is competent though.

And my biggest complaint:
The camera work/editing. They seem to cut to a different angle at every single impact, whether it's a strike or a throw or anything else. It can be pretty jarring

But still, that was ten times better than last week


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Average 6500 live viewers for the hour. Sure, most of their audience dvr. LU did like 8000 viewers on their first episode and last week they were up to 103k on el rey. Ppw need to be patient.

Wish they could buy a later timeslot like at least 10am.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ratings increase for second episode, average 20,000 viewers for the hour.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

USAUSA1 said:


> Ratings increase for second episode, average 20,000 viewers for the hour.


That's sort of good considering the time


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorenson apparently did a little jobbing at the NXT tapings a few days back:
http://www.gerweck.net/2015/07/18/f...tar-work-matches-at-thursdays-nxt-tv-tapings/

Have this morning's episode of Paragon on the DVR, will watch as soon as the Rockies game is over.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Ratings increase for second episode, average 20,000 viewers for the hour.


They'd break 50,000 at noon. :grin2:


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

USAUSA1 said:


> Ratings increase for second episode, average 20,000 viewers for the hour.


Do you have a source for this? Just curious.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Just watched episode 3.

Another improvement, but the three main criticisms I have remain unaddressed:
-the audio mixing is terrible, as is the general sound quality
-Jeff Akin is a terrible color commentator who just speaks in generalities and cliches
-there are way too many camera cuts during the matches

Their show would be so much better with just a little more effort. I know this is a low rent production but those goals seem attainable. Hire a sound guy, get a better commentator, fewer cuts.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

famicommander said:


> Do you have a source for this? Just curious.



http://awfulannouncing.com/2015/sports-and-entertainment-ratings-buzz-july-6-12.html


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

USAUSA1 said:


> http://awfulannouncing.com/2015/sports-and-entertainment-ratings-buzz-july-6-12.html


Nice, they even have repeat ratings.

If only they had NJPW on AXS ratings, we'd have a complete picture of cable TV wrestling viewership (aside from DVR ratings).


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Watched it this morning. Why are these god awful wrestlers like Gangrel, Mikey O'Shea, Prince Tyshuan etc being booked and involving Caleb Konley in their mess? Other than that it was a fine show. The commentary was nice, there was a very old school feel, some colorful characters like Joey Ryan and Sugar Brown and the tag division was cool, the Whirlwind Gentlemen were so over for the main event. If that didn't do it for me, La Rosa Negra's entrance killed all negatives :banderas


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeff Akin is the worst color commentator I have ever seen on a television wrestling program. By far.

They still don't understand how to present their product. Way, way too many cuts to different angles, usually right at the point of impact. It makes it very jarring to watch.

And the sound editing is still nonexistant. Sometimes you can't even hear the commentators and you can hear the loudspeaker echo on a delay when people are talking on the mic.

I thought this was a really weak episode compared to the last two. Sugar Brown is terrible, and it seems Paragon only really has three women. Also the lucha libre matches have both been beyond terrible. That basic top rope splash is supposed to be an impressive finisher?

Wes Brisco segment was cringeworthy

They should focus on the Whirlwind Gentleman, Joey Ryan, Caleb Conley, Hammerstone, Sorenson, Kevin Kross, and Eric Right. Just let them work and try not to let the production quality get in the way of the matches themselves.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll be sure to watch this.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Much better episode this week. Camera work has a lot better, as was the commentary.

They had a new midcard belt and crowned a champion, and Wes Briscoe wrestled two matches.

Also, they actually had commericals this week. Seems like only two that aired during the actual show (over and over again), with a bunch of others at the beginning and the end. 

First episode with no appearances by Gangrel, Tyshaun Prince, or Joey Ryan. No Sorenson either.

Good tag match.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

40,000~ viewers last week. Looks like they are picking up steam. lol


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Not bad but paying for a timeslot is still no good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will try to DVR it this week.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyway to watch it online ? Just highlights at least


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Haven't seen it online. 

I think this promotion can have potential IF they hired a decent booker and creative writer.

I have no idea what talent they can add to the roster thats in the Nevada/California area. Most of the best guys have contracts with WWE/TNA/LU/ROH from that area.


----------



## pgi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

New time:



> *Paragon Pro Wrestling on Pop Announces New Timeslot*
> 
> Paragon Pro Wrestling is moving from 6:00am to 8:00am every Saturday morning on Pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Great news and their ratings have been good. Slowly growing


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe now they'll have more than like six total commercials.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Good news for them and good for televised wrestling. It's a shame there is no online platform for those abroad, but these things do find a way to get online. 

As someone who has been interested in the development of this, what is the show like? Story wise and action-wise (though there have been hints regarding the latter in here)

As for booking and creative, who is currently in charge of that and who do people think (already in the company or otherwise) could do a reasonable job?


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

My problem with ppw is the booking and weak online presence. Talent wise, it's basically the same roster as wcwc. No big indy names besides Joey Ryan,Gangrel ,Victoria,and Jesse Sorensen.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

They should at least put a trailer or something on youtube so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

USAUSA1 said:


> My problem with ppw is the booking and weak online presence. Talent wise, it's basically the same roster as wcwc. No big indy names besides Joey Ryan,Gangrel ,Victoria,and Jesse Sorensen.


Don't forget Wes Briscoe. He's appeared at least once each for WWE, TNA, ROH, NJPW, and WWC.

Kevin Kross and Caleb Konley are decent names. Konley has appeared for ROH, CZW, EVOLVE, and DGUSA. Kross has been booked by Global Force recently.

They also had Trent Baretta for one tv taping, but I haven't seen him on the show yet. 

And then there's Matt Striker, who is currently appearing as an authority figure.

I'm about to watch this morning's Paragon and last night's NJPW on my DVR.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

They've got Jessie Godderz booked for their 10/6 taping:









I guess TNA doesn't care if their guys appear for Paragon?


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Or they don't know


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Godderz is promoting it on his own twitter account. If they didn't know before, they do now.

Maybe they don't care because Paragon's TV show is paid programming. Or maybe they'll take action before it actually airs like Lucha Underground did to TNA concerning Hernandez. Or maybe the deal Godderz is under doesn't prohibit him from appearing on other TV promotions in the first place. Most of TNA is on a PPA deal now, not sure about him specifically.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

With TNA coming to Pop TV Paragon is leaving.

They will now air on Tuff TV, Fight Network, Youtoo America, and some smaller, local channels.

So at least none of the national TV promotions are losing TV entirely. ROH will be on Comet and Sinclair stations, WWE on USA, TNA on Pop, Lucha Underground on El Rey, NJPW on AXS, and now Paragon on Tuff/Fight/Youtoo.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest I've given this product many chances but Christ, it's terrible. The wrestling's awkward & slow, you're hard pressed to find an above average promo, weak commentary, the crowd has no life in them whatsoever. I can't praise them one thing but decent camera work and Tara's sometimes there so..._Yaay?_

And Wes Brisco's work is still as enjoyable as a genital wart.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

It has gotten a lot better since the first set of tapings but yeah, it's still pretty mediocre overall.

Jessy Sorenson, Joey Ryan, the Whirlwind Gentlemen, Caleb Konley, and Hammerstone are the real stars of the show. People like Gangrel, Lisa Marie (Tara/Victoria), Wes Briscoe, etc are just there for their name recognition.

They do have a lot of dead weight. Mikey O'Shea, Chamberlain, EthanHD, Mercurio Jr, Espiritu, Tyshaun Prince... all those guys are terrible.

The in-ring action and camera work are LEAGUES better than they were at the beginning.

To me, the worst part of the show is, by FAR, Jeff Akin. He's a terrible commentator, a terrible ring announcer, terrible everything. Possibly the worst color commentator I've ever seen on a wrestling show.


----------



## hrbeerdlife (Nov 7, 2015)

will this be affected now with tna going to same network, tna will now kill any credibility wrestling has on this network!


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Caught my first show earlier from last night off my DVR. LOTS to work on but it wasn't bad

Crazy how they've got jessy soreson looking a superstar 

I really like the storyline around the heavyweight title. Simple but very effective swerve good stuff

-Wes Brisco also looking good

Pretty entertaining stuff.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

How do I get Tuff TV or Yoo Too America on cable?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

It's not available on Comcast where I live. I'm watching it right now on a portable digital TV I have, though. I get Tuff TV over the air with an antenna.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

holy crap it's D'Lo Brown


----------

